
Show HN: The Sandwich Alignment - veermanhas
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1SkLU_0EZGPW_ii-FxWeyww8MUuf7u7SaZjdygNGEHQo/edit?usp=sharing
======
dvddgld
That was a fun data analysis! Is this what dictionaries will look like soon?

